# Shimano A520 vs A530 vs A600



## Portableaj (11 Jan 2013)

Ok so basically im gonna be planning to get some clipless pedals for my road bike and im not so convinced with road pedals however i thought of getting shimano spd mountain bike pedals but i ended finding touring pedals and shoes which are a mixture between the two which of these pedals do you think are better all round


----------



## mcshroom (11 Jan 2013)

I don't know about the 600s, but I have both the others.

I really do not like my A520s. When riding with them they are fine, but if you stop then the pedal will not turn the right way up to re-engage very well so I have scrapes all over the bottom of the left pedal.

The A530s are big heavy pedals, but they do end up spud side up most of the time so you can clip in easily enough, and the underside is a reasonably good flat pedal if you want to ride in normal shoes. I have them on my singlespeed/hack for this reason.

To be honest I find the simple M520 double sided pedals a far better option for a road or touring bike than the A520 or A530.

YMMV of course


----------



## Portableaj (12 Jan 2013)

mcshroom said:


> I don't know about the 600s, but I have both the others.
> 
> I really do not like my A520s. When riding with them they are fine, but if you stop then the pedal will not turn the right way up to re-engage very well so I have scrapes all over the bottom of the left pedal.
> 
> ...


how does it cope with long distances because it has a smaller contract area


----------



## HovR (12 Jan 2013)

Portableaj said:


> how does it cope with long distances because it has a smaller contract area


 
If you're worried about contact area you could try looking at the M530's. I have them on my road bike and love them.


----------



## Portableaj (12 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> If you're worried about contact area you could try looking at the M530's. I have them on my road bike and love them.


what the longest distance u have gone using them roughly


----------



## HovR (12 Jan 2013)

Portableaj said:


> what the longest distance u have gone using them roughly


 
I'd hazard a guess at around 65 miles, possibly a tad more. Not the longest distance ever, but I have to say I've never at any point had any foot discomfort even when using my cheap shoes. A nice stiff sole is the key, in my opinion, then pedal contact area isn't quite so important.


----------



## Portableaj (12 Jan 2013)

HovR said:


> I'd hazard a guess at around 65 miles, possibly a tad more. Not the longest distance ever, but I have to say I've never at any point had any foot discomfort even when using my cheap shoes. A nice stiff sole is the key, in my opinion, then pedal contact area isn't quite so important.


fair enough im planing to get a the shimano rt 32 shoes


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jan 2013)

I use both m520`s and a600`s and as mentioned if your have shoes with a stiff enough sole there is not much difference as i have ridden both pedals on club runs/sportives .The main difference is that the m 520`s are double sided and are quicker to click in whereas the ones you have listed are single sided so you might need to flick them round a bit depending on how the tilt .
The a 530`s are single sided but the other side has a traditional flat pedal if you plan to ride your bike in normal shoes at times this might be a benefit.


----------



## nickg (12 Jan 2013)

I'm going to watch this very closely as I'm looking to step in to the clipless scene soon and will probably upgrade my pedals and get shoes.


----------



## Eribiste (12 Jan 2013)

I'm using A530's on my road bike, having changed from the as sold toe clip pedals. The idea was that I might need the flat sided option if I nip off to the shops on the bike. As it happens, I haven't ridden without the cleated shoes yet. The shoes I wear are cheap and cheerful jobs from Aldi.

As far as getting the pedals orientated for re-attachment after a temporary halt, It seemed a bit awkward at first, but now I'm used to it I find a quick look down to the left pedal, a gentle flick if needed, and click, I'm re-attached. Usually, the pedal comes back round already the right way up, so it may well be made slightly biased by the manufacturer. These are definitely a good option with only one bike in the house.


----------



## nickg (12 Jan 2013)

Well I have a mtb which I use to commute on, only a mile each way and I'm happy to lock that up outside the shops where as my wilier I don't want to be doing that. So I guess double sided is an option for me. I need to read up on clipless pedals,cleats and shoes and I'm not sure what works and what does not together.


----------



## Erudin (12 Jan 2013)

I use A520 SPD pedals on my audax/tourer bike and find they support the feet a bit better than double-sided designs on my MTBs due to the wide platform, the Shimano M530 Trail pedal looks like it has a similar contact area *(Planet X are selling them for £20 with cleats!)*.

On the 200km audax rides I've done most of the other riders have been using regular M520-style double-sided spd pedals, I reckon getting a spd shoe that has a stiff sole and fits well is more important than the pedal.





"More importantly in terms of function, the platform is shaped to provide maximum support for the rubber bars found on mtb-type soles either side of the cleat. The contact area is substantial on both sides of the pedal, preventing lateral rocking as well as ensuring effective power transfer.

Read more: http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/bike-reviews/shimano-pd-a-520-pedal/2525.html#ixzz0qXzop8hM

See also: SPD Pedal Compendium; styles, bearings, tools for overhaul, links.


----------



## MattHB (12 Jan 2013)

Go double sided. Makes like much easier. And as CN says, contact area is largely irrelevant if your shoals are stiff enough.


----------



## Biker Joe (12 Jan 2013)

I use the Shimano M520s and Shimano M007 MTB shoes for both my Hybrid and road bikes.
I like the shoes as you can walk in them quite comfortably, they are light and give a stable platform. Quite suitable for road bikes.
If using road shoes then Shimano M530 pedals would be a better option with their extra support. Especially for longer distances.


----------



## Portableaj (12 Jan 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> I use the Shimano M520s and Shimano M007 MTB shoes for both my Hybrid and road bikes.
> I like the shoes as you can walk in them quite comfortably, they are light and give a stable platform. Quite suitable for road bikes.
> If using road shoes then Shimano M530 pedals would be a better option with their extra support. Especially for longer distances.





MattHB said:


> Go double sided. Makes like much easier. And as CN says, contact area is largely irrelevant if your shoals are stiff enough.





Erudin said:


> I use A520 SPD pedals on my audax/tourer bike and find they support the feet a bit better than double-sided designs on my MTBs due to the wide platform, the Shimano M530 Trail pedal looks like it has a similar contact area *(Planet X are selling them for £20 with cleats!)*.
> 
> On the 200km audax rides I've done most of the other riders have been using regular M520-style double-sided spd pedals, I reckon getting a spd shoe that has a stiff sole and fits well is more important than the pedal.
> 
> ...





nickg said:


> Well I have a mtb which I use to commute on, only a mile each way and I'm happy to lock that up outside the shops where as my wilier I don't want to be doing that. So I guess double sided is an option for me. I need to read up on clipless pedals,cleats and shoes and I'm not sure what works and what does not together.





nickg said:


> I'm going to watch this very closely as I'm looking to step in to the clipless scene soon and will probably upgrade my pedals and get shoes.





cyberknight said:


> I use both m520`s and a600`s and as mentioned if your have shoes with a stiff enough sole there is not much difference as i have ridden both pedals on club runs/sportives .The main difference is that the m 520`s are double sided and are quicker to click in whereas the ones you have listed are single sided so you might need to flick them round a bit depending on how the tilt .
> The a 530`s are single sided but the other side has a traditional flat pedal if you plan to ride your bike in normal shoes at times this might be a benefit.


Now im still not sure wat to get now


----------



## Biker Joe (12 Jan 2013)

If you get Shimano m520s/m530s you won't be disappointed.
General reviews are positive.
They are not expensive and if by chance you don't get on with them you haven't lost a lot.
Think about it a bit and don't rush. Check the reviews yourself. Then make up your mind.
I hope this helps.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jan 2013)

I did have M520s on all my bikes.
I succumbed to the bling appeal of A600s for the best (audax) bike, partly because they were lighter and I was going through a weight-weenie phase.
They tend to settle spud side down, but I've never found that an issue as I used old school toe clips and straps for years before going clipless.
Are they nice? Yes. Do I notice more comfort, better power transfer than M520? No. Are they worth the extra £ over M520s? No. Would I change from M520s on any other bike? No.


----------



## Portableaj (12 Jan 2013)

PpPete said:


> I did have M520s on all my bikes.
> I succumbed to the bling appeal of A600s for the best (audax) bike, partly because they were lighter and I was going through a weight-weenie phase.
> They tend to settle spud side down, but I've never found that an issue as I used old school toe clips and straps for years before going clipless.
> Are they nice? Yes. Do I notice more comfort, better power transfer than M520? No. Are they worth the extra £ over M520s? No. Would I change from M520s on any other bike? No.


do u mean m520 or a520


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2013)

I used the much acclaimed M520's didn't like them I prefer something with a cage. On my commuter I use M424, they only have a cheap plastic cage but they are ideal for what I use them for. On my kinesis and its predecessor I've got the A520's if I was buying again I'd probably go for a third set; the A530's are too bulky IMO, the A600's look good but I couldn't justify the minimal weight saving for the extra cost. As to single sided at a guess I've done 25,000miles with them and don't find it an issue to flip the pedal as you quickly realise they fall heal down so with the scraping of the foot gently as you push off you clip in; if you miss its no biggie the cage is there and you can clip in later.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jan 2013)

Portableaj said:


> PpPete said:
> 
> 
> > I did have M520s on all my bikes.
> ...


 
I wrote M520 four times, I wrote A520 zero times, coincidentally this approximates to the number of sets of each of those pedals that I own, please feel free to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (12 Jan 2013)

Portableaj said:


> Now im still not sure wat to get now



I've ridden a bike with M520, and I have M530 on my bike. I haven't ridden with any of the A series pedals, so can't compare to them.

I've done 450+ miles in total on the M530s, with a longest ride of 68 miles. I'm happy with the pedals, and haven't considered they wouldn't be up to any distance. I use Specialised Tahoe shoes with them. I loosened mine off to the lightest tension and haven't had any problems, so I've never tightened them back up.

If/When I get a mountain bike, it'll get M530 pedals put on it.

If you've any specific questions about them, fire away.


----------



## HovR (12 Jan 2013)

GentlyBenevolent said:


> I loosened mine off to the lightest tension and haven't had any problems, so I've never tightened them back up.
> 
> If/When I get a mountain bike, it'll get M530 pedals put on it.


 
I was exactly the same. Set the pedals to the lowest tension to start with, and never found any reason to increase it. The pedals still hold my feet firmly, and they've never slipped out, although it's still nice and easy to get out when you actually want to!

The cage on the M530's is also great on the trails to prevent the pedals from damage due to pedal strike.


----------



## nickg (12 Jan 2013)

So are the m series pedals more designed for mtb and a series for road bike?


----------



## Portableaj (12 Jan 2013)

nickg said:


> So are the m series pedals more designed for mtb and a series for road bike?


thr a series are designed for touring


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2014)

It can be done as the clip mechanism is only on one side. Whether it's comfortable or ideal will depend on you, your feet, your shoes. I don't find the A600 comfortable in flats at all. But good when clipped in


----------



## Colin S (15 Jan 2014)

vickster said:


> It can be done as the clip mechanism is only on one side. Whether it's comfortable or ideal will depend on you, your feet, your shoes. I don't find the A600 comfortable in flats at all. But good when clipped in


I have used A520 since getting a road bike.
I had previously used double sided MTB SPDs on my mountain bikes. 
The move to single sided is easy as the pedals are easy flip round and clip into. I did 3000 miles on these before switching to SPD SLs and they were great pedals that never needed any maintenance other than a clean and a drop of oil. I don't think I would recommend riding on the other side though as its far from flat and wouldn't be comfortable for any distance

C


----------



## Colin S (15 Jan 2014)

I don't think that would be any better. TBH I've never tried with ordinary shoes but don't see it working.

C


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2014)

Abdul said:


> But can you ride with regular shoes on the side with spd hook? Or would the hook be bulging out into the flat sole of the regular shoes and make it unbalanced and uncomfortable?


Yes, uncomfortable unless a chunky sole and you can't feel it


----------



## Browser (18 Mar 2015)

A530s are the only SPD pedals I've ever had and I used to commute regularly. They've been on two bikes and are about 4-5 years old and apart from the plated steel parts starting to rust they're still bang-on. I even went to the trouble of buying the optional reflectors for them from a website in Germany, as I firmly believe that passice safety features like this should not be overlooked for the sake of fashion-following 
I'm looking at buying a new set as (a) they make the bike look scruffy and (b) it's cheaper to get a new set than replace the bearing assemblies.


----------

